# Minimum guarantee rules....not very clear



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

Ive been doing UBEREATS for a couple weeks and am still not sure how to stay within all the minimum guarantee rules. Of course I accept everything and stay within prime time, but I believe you need to be within the service area at all times.

So what happens when a deliver takes you from picking up inside the zone and dropping off outside the zone? One you drop off the food, you are no longer in route and you are now outside the zone until you can drive back across the line. Are you disqualified because you were outside the zone for a few minutes when returning?


----------



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

drivermike111 said:


> Ive been doing UBEREATS for a couple weeks and am still not sure how to stay within all the minimum guarantee rules. Of course I accept everything and stay within prime time, but I believe you need to be within the service area at all times.
> 
> So what happens when a deliver takes you from picking up inside the zone and dropping off outside the zone? One you drop off the food, you are no longer in route and you are now outside the zone until you can drive back across the line. Are you disqualified because you were outside the zone for a few minutes when returning?


Just to be clear I am in Los Angeles, I believe this works different in all the areas.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

drivermike111 said:


> Ive been doing UBEREATS for a couple weeks and am still not sure how to stay within all the minimum guarantee rules. Of course I accept everything and stay within prime time, but I believe you need to be within the service area at all times.
> 
> So what happens when a deliver takes you from picking up inside the zone and dropping off outside the zone? One you drop off the food, you are no longer in route and you are now outside the zone until you can drive back across the line. Are you disqualified because you were outside the zone for a few minutes when returning?


Just curious, how much do you usually end up making an hour with Ubereats?


----------



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

If I work the minimum guarantee times only, I end up making about $14 - $20 per hour. Not bad, but I have to be very careful not to disqualify for that promotion.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

drivermike111 said:


> If I work the minimum guarantee times only, I end up making about $14 - $20 per hour. Not bad, but I have to be very careful not to disqualify for that promotion.


Thanks! I've done Ubereats Instant delivery and that was good but it's only for like 2 hours. And it's curbside, the customer has to come to your car. Do you have to deliver to the door?


----------



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

In theory, I'm supposed to just deliver to the door. But 90% of the time the customer is expecting me to park and find their apt and walk it in. I suppose I could call them and tell them they HAVE to come out and meet me, but parking is usually ok, and I haven't pushed that issue with them, yet. 

I emailed the helpline about my original question about being disqualified for being outside the area (if a delivery takes me there). They say that I will not be penalized for that, but I don't think they understood my question. I guess Ill have to look at my pay statement very carefully and figure it out myself.

I think UBEREATS could work for the divers if they know the rules inside and out. If not, the drivers are gonna make less than minimum wage. There are a lot of strange situations that arise that are not defined in their explanation, and this is such a new app that I don't think UBER has thought of all the little things that fall between the rules. Im guessing there will be tweaks to the process as these things come up.....

Im still not sold on the concept, but Im cautiously optimistic about it. Still learning....


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

I work for guarantees only when they are more than $33/hr. Anything less I can make more with some effort. Guarantees should not be stressful if you know how to plan. I'm sorry I can't answer your question about leaving the delivery area. My only thought is that you can drive anywhere, but the pick up location must be within the qualifying area. Delivery location and other travel routes are not factors.

We have 1-2 nights each week where the demand forces Uber's hand to increase the hourly guarantee to $40 and sometime $50/hr!

Here is my advice for all of your UberEats deliveries:
1. Locate the house/building using Google Maps so you can always see where you are relative to destination.
2. Text immediately upon arrival. "Are you able to meet me for your UberEats delivery?" Ambiguous enough, but allows me to later insist they come to meet me at the curb.
3. Call customer within 4 minutes. This time varies, I will wait longer if I've received a text response. Or I call sooner if I notice the apt is on the 15th floor. I need them to have toes on the curb STAT. This call is also important because if I wait for 10 minutes, I can cancel the order and I get the full fare for the delivery, plus the food is mine to do what I will with it. (I highly recommend finding an on-ramp in your city and giving the bonus food to someone who needs it.) 
4. Smile and have the food ready and say "Enjoy your _____. It smells great!"


----------



## drivermike111 (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------

